# Cost of Install Exterior Door in Place of Window



## Jacey

I myself am a landscaper...clueless as to reasonable amount to pay for someone to swap out a 36" wide window for 36" door, labor only. Since this will face outside, will an eyebrow be needed..and what non fancy beach house type thing would that run y'think? This is in central Texas if that factors in...gas was 2.62 this Easter weekend. 
:notworthy


----------



## doubleaction

I did something similar last fall. I Charged $600 for labor if i remember correctly and it took me about 6 hours. That's trimed out and done. It was aluminum siding too but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## tcleve4911

*Getting a fair price*

This is what a carpenter is faced with when doing a job like you describe.

1st day - make all the material & scope decisions with you, get on site, set up tools, prep inside for drop clothes & dust protection, demo, rough-in, pan flash, jamb flash, head flash & set the door. 
2nd day - trim, & tie in exterior siding. Move to interior to do extension jambs, baseboard tie-in, floor details, install hardware & clean up.

That's how long it's gonna take. You factor in whatever you think someone gets an hour. Listen to his price, show him your requirements, i.e. dust & clean up etc. and sign a contract. No money up front since this is labor only.

You scoff at me but mark my words......................:whistling


----------



## beerisgoodfood

Too many unposted variables to make a quote on an internet forum.

$600.00 labor is probably a good guesstimate.


----------



## tcleve4911

beerisgoodfood said:


> Too many unposted variables to make a quote on an internet forum.
> 
> $600.00 labor is probably a good guesstimate.


$300.00 / day? ru:drink:


----------



## thom

Don't forget, a 36" wide window takes a 36" wide opening. A 36" wide door takes a 38" wide opening.


----------



## dougchips

What plans do you have for any wires in the wall? Are there outlets on the wall? Does your license let you re run the wires?


----------



## Jacey

doubleaction said:


> I did something similar last fall. I Charged $600 for labor if i remember correctly and it took me about 6 hours. That's trimed out and done. It was aluminum siding too but it wasn't that bad.


Wow.. you get 100 dollars an hour?


----------



## Jacey

tcleve4911 said:


> $300.00 / day? ru:drink:


Cute smiley face! But not sure where you goin with it..drunk high or low bid? Are we including the eyebrow in this?


----------



## Jacey

dougchips said:


> What plans do you have for any wires in the wall? Are there outlets on the wall? Does your license let you re run the wires?


There's an outlet either side of the opening.


----------



## hrscammisa

Just do it T-M pick a rate for you and a helper give a estminet on how many days it might take.And you can run the wires over the head if you have to use a junction box do so


----------



## Jacey

tcleve4911 said:


> $300.00 / day? ru:drink:


Cute smiley face! But not sure where you goin with it..drunk high or low bid? Are we including the eyebrow in this?


----------



## Cole

I would not touch it for under $600 and I am in DFW area.


----------



## Jacey

No one has commented on the eyebrow or whether or not that is necessary for an exterior door on the gable end of a roof..soffet overhang about a foot.

This is like a beach house..nothin fancy, would even substitute a narrower door as someone mentioned 36 inch window hole would have to be widened for 36 inch door. Do they make 34 inch doors?

Anyway, I appreciate all your input. Obviously I am not seeing all that must go into this project.


----------



## hrscammisa

You can order a 34" door from HD that would be smart so you dont have to move the oppening or mess whith the siding and if you want put a over hang on it it sure wont hert anything


----------



## Jacey

What kind of overhang? Like the eyebrow or something else?


----------



## Cole

Jacey said:


> What kind of overhang? Like the eyebrow or something else?


Sure, whatever the client wants?


----------



## Jacey

What kind of overhang? Like the eyebrow or something else? oh yeah..and what is T-M?


----------



## Cole

Yeah go with an eyebrow, it will look good.

T&M = Time and Materials

Are you qualified to tackle this job?


----------



## Jacey

Cole said:


> Yeah go with an eyebrow, it will look good.
> 
> T&M = Time and Materials
> 
> Are you qualified to tackle this job?



Doncha just hate getting in on a conversation in the middle..if you refer to my original question..you will find the answer ..and for you guys to respond thinking all along tis I, the admitted unqualified landscpaer doing it..I am even more impressed with the patience you guys have shown me..lol.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## keepitstraight

in 1983 an optometrist next door had his back, dutch door broken into and burglars ripped him off. i replaced that door, including painting and fitting the new door with hinges, and gave him the bill. he screamed about paying something like 150 - 180 bucks for the labor. i told him i was moving to west virginia in two weeks, so don't pay me anything unless you thought it was right.

about a month later i got a check. he checked around and thanked me for my quick service and good job. the check was for around 320 dollars. may have been some guilt money there, but san francisco was pretty union there and then. could've been actual cost.


----------



## straight line

Removing the siding,reframing the opening to fit the new door.
Installing flashing,and then if your confident go ahead and set the door.
Doors can be tricky to adjust,to get the swing just right,so they close nice.


----------

